# Favourite books about hyperT



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,
I was wondering if you have any favourite books about Grave's? I was just ordering thyroid for dummies online, and came across a book called Living Well with Grave's Disease by Mary Shomon.
I was going to order it. Has anyone read it or have any other useful books to recommend?
Lori


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Nope, can't say that I ever found any that were more informative than this forum. It is very odd for me to say that...I am a librarian. Mary Shomon's book is good.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Elaine Moore is coming out with a new book on Graves this year. Which I was told I should get, cant wait. I read "thyroid for dummies" and "thyroid eye disease". Would recommend "thyroid for dummies" as it touches on all thyroid disorders.

But like Octivia said, there is more information here and on the net. I was cautioned that some of the books were innacurate, and this stuff is to complicated to learn once let alone re learn cause you learned incorrectly.


----------

